# Jagermeister



## Marc

Just wonder if any of you have found a way to try Jagermeister I know it's very sugary so have not touched it. But at Sonisphere I tweeted wishing there was a diet Jagermeister I could try. A mate who is also diabetic tweeted back saying the alcohol in the Jagermeister should counteract the sugar. 

Thoughts
Marc


----------



## rossi_mac

Did you find out how much sugar/carbs are in a shot? 

Whatever you do you gotta play it safe.

I test a lot when on a binge, and make sure I eat crisps or something to make sure I don't drop low.

In short I wouldn't not have a shot or two, but the whole bottle wouldn't be advised diabetic or not.

If you are really unsure then you should play it safe, and obstain.

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Freddie99

I'd say it was mroe the energy drinks mixed in with it. Stick to stuff like Vodka is my advice, then you can go to a chippy on the way home. Spot the student here.


----------



## shiv

As with most sugary alcohols, for most people it will send levels up and then the alcohol will probably lower levels. In theory I suppose you could give a small bolus beforehand to take care of the glucose, and then snack later on to cover the affects of alcohol? It might be one of those things you just have to experiment with!


----------



## novorapidboi26

shiv said:


> As with most sugary alcohols, for most people it will send levels up and then the alcohol will probably lower levels. In theory I suppose you could give a small bolus beforehand to take care of the glucose, and then snack later on to cover the affects of alcohol? It might be one of those things you just have to experiment with!



I agree, you could try and find out what the actual sugar content is in a bottle, I would guess 90-100g of sugar.......convert that to a shot and you may find its nothing worth mentioning, obviously the number of shots taken would need to be monitored...


----------



## leaver01

I thought alchol turned to sugar when digested . . . . So at a guess i would say perhaps not to go near it. . . Unless your drink it when you have a hypo!! lol Just kidding dont do that - bad advise ever!! xx


----------



## novorapidboi26

I cant be sure but I dont think it turns to anything, it enters the blood, gets you steamin then is forced out, as a toxic substance, from the liver.......

Happy Days...........


----------



## Northerner

Onyx said:


> I thought alchol turned to sugar when digested . . . . So at a guess i would say perhaps not to go near it. . . Unless your drink it when you have a hypo!! lol Just kidding dont do that - bad advise ever!! xx





novorapidboi26 said:


> I cant be sure but I dont think it turns to anything, it enters the blood, gets you steamin then is forced out, as a toxic substance, from the liver.......
> 
> Happy Days...........



The alcohol will normally raise your blood sugar levels, but has the effect of preventing your liver from releasing glucose into the bloodstream whilst it processes the alcohol, so levels may not, over time, rise as high as if you'd drunk a sugary non-alcoholic drink, like full sugar Coke.


----------



## novorapidboi26

Northerner said:


> The alcohol will normally raise your blood sugar levels, but has the effect of preventing your liver from releasing glucose into the bloodstream whilst it processes the alcohol, so levels may not, over time, rise as high as if you'd drunk a sugary non-alcoholic drink, like full sugar Coke.



So straight vodka, if ignoring the liver, would raise BG.........


----------



## leaver01

so diabetics can drink straigh shots?.....


----------



## Andy HB

novorapidboi26 said:


> So straight vodka, if ignoring the liver, would raise BG.........



I don't think that it would. I believe that alcohol will be absorbed into the bloodstream as alcohol and so has no effect on bg levels. This is particularly the case with drinks like vodka (which is mostly alcohol).

Other alcoholic drinks such as stouts, still have a carbohydrate content (as opposed to alcholic) and so will have an effect on the bg levels. Sweet wines will also affect bg directly.

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> I don't think that it would. I believe that alcohol will be absorbed into the bloodstream as alcohol and so has no effect on bg levels. This is particularly the case with drinks like vodka (which is mostly alcohol).
> 
> Other alcoholic drinks such as stouts, still have a carbohydrate content (as opposed to alcholic) and so will have an effect on the bg levels. Sweet wines will also affect bg directly.
> 
> Andy



Hadn't thought about it like that Andy. I suppose that the thing to do is experiment and test!


----------



## novorapidboi26

Andy HB said:


> I don't think that it would. I believe that alcohol will be absorbed into the bloodstream as alcohol and so has no effect on bg levels. This is particularly the case with drinks like vodka (which is mostly alcohol).
> 
> Other alcoholic drinks such as stouts, still have a carbohydrate content (as opposed to alcholic) and so will have an effect on the bg levels. Sweet wines will also affect bg directly.
> 
> Andy




As I thought, 1 pint or lager, cider is worthy of 1 unit................A 75 cl bottle of buckfast............9 units.........


----------



## Robster65

From experience, any bitter will raise your BG and keep it there. Real shame but there we are. 

Gin does very little until several hours later when your BG drops like a brick.

Rob


----------



## shiv

Robster65 said:


> Gin does very little until several hours later when your BG drops like a brick.



Most alcohols will do this - your liver is too busy processing the alcohol to kick out the small amounts of glucose it normally throws out, hence low levels!


----------



## Freddie99

I might hasten to add that proper men stick to pints haha. Shots are fine but just beware of the drop in BG that any form of alcohol gives. I find this much more pronounced after I've had a few shots. Pints contain carbs so you'd be ok for the night until you got home whereupon I'd advocate chips of something carby before going to sleep.

Tom


----------



## leaver01

TomH said:


> I might hasten to add that proper men stick to pints haha. Shots are fine but just beware of the drop in BG that any form of alcohol gives. I find this much more pronounced after I've had a few shots. Pints contain carbs so you'd be ok for the night until you got home whereupon I'd advocate chips of something carby before going to sleep.
> 
> Tom



I thought chips were a must after the pub ANYWAy weather your a diabetic or not lol


----------



## Freddie99

Hahaha true. That or a kebab... There's a chippy/slop bin we always go to after a night out in Brighton.


----------



## leaver01

TomH said:


> Hahaha true. That or a kebab... There's a chippy/slop bin we always go to after a night out in Brighton.



Whats it calle di have probably been there!! lol whatever you do stay away from dr brightons! lol


----------



## Freddie99

Onyx said:


> Whats it calle di have probably been there!! lol whatever you do stay away from dr brightons! lol



Never been in Dr Brightons! The house of take away shame is called RFC. Two pounds for chicken and chips so all is well haha.


----------



## scootdevon

*Play safe drink cider lol *


----------



## Marc

scootdevon said:


> *Play safe drink cider lol *



Prolly best not too during my mad uni years I once downed 10 pints in freshers week how there was no trip to Casualty with DKA I don't know.

Marc


----------



## ZARAJANE66

Drinking Jagermeister at present it's New Years Eve 2016/17 half a bottle without the red bull so just shots and a bit of stella but still feel ok can still type  I guess it depends on the person
Blood sugar no idea will check back tomorrow morning


----------



## Northerner

ZARAJANE66 said:


> Drinking Jagermeister at present it's New Years Eve 2016/17 half a bottle without the red bull so just shots and a bit of stella but still feel ok can still type  I guess it depends on the person
> Blood sugar no idea will check back tomorrow morning


Hi ZaraJane, welcome to the forum  Hope you are feeling well this morning!


----------



## ZARAJANE66

Hi,slept a bit longer than usual but felt ok,thank you


----------



## chili

Marc said:


> Just wonder if any of you have found a way to try Jagermeister



Neck it straight out the bottle 
reminds me of cough syrup


----------

